# A mini fun game for all.



## VincekFarm

Here's a pretty fun mini-game. It can get pretty funny.

Just make inventive ways of capturing someone elses hill. Don't build indestructable walls or anything, as it could get pretty boring. After you "capture" the hill, put: MY HILL.

Here is JUST an example

Bob: I walk up and claim the hill. MY HILL.
John: Throws cake at Bob and knocks him off. MY HILL.
Smitty: Dropkicks John off of hill. MY HILL.

If you don't understand pm me. 


Game rule 1: No one can permanently take over the hill and end the game.
Game rule 2: No double Posting.

I will try and go first:

VincekFarm walks through the forest, she suddenly comes into a very large clearing and spots a pretty hill, she marches up the hill and screams "My Hill!"


----------



## DavyHollow

DavyHollow trips VincekFarm who rolls down the hill "MY HILL"


----------



## Goat Luvr

Goat Luvr sends a lgd after DavyHollow who then runs away. "MY HILL"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm pushed Goat Luvr down the hill "MY HILL"


----------



## DavyHollow

DavyHollow sends evil guard goose after JOY who runs away "MY HILL"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm sends a bull after DavyHollow who runs screaming! "MY HILL"


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh: :slapfloor: 

thegoatgirl sends a HUGE buck to ram J.O.Y. Farm, who then runs away as fast as possible. "MY HILL!!!!!!!!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The JOY Farm sends a big pelican it swoop down on thegoatgirl! "My Hill!"


----------



## thegoatgirl

AND thegoatgirl retaliates by sending her MEAN, HUGE, MAD, LGD to scare JOY of! "MY HILL!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So JOY gets a gun and stands guard of the hill.. "My Hill!" Then she relizes it's not loaded :doh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sooo....then the LGD comes back, and, once again, chases her of the hill! "MYYYYYY HIIIIIILLLLL!!!!"


----------



## rosti

Rosti comes along and chases thegoatgirl off the hill with a pistol. And its loaded. Myyyyyyyy Hiiiiiiillllllllll


----------



## DavyHollow

Davy Hollow "accidentally" drops an ad for the sale of a BEAUTIFUL doe for real cheap and Rosti goes off to find it (BUT ITS A WILD GOOSE CHASE!!)

MY HILL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JOY sends an ice cream truck by the hill, Davy Hollow runs after it.. "MY HILL!"


----------



## liz

Liz see's JOY on that beautiful Hill and when she reaches the top she tells JOY that her favorite doe is in labor.... JOY takes a running leap away from the Hill to await her favorite does kids, leaving Liz standing atop that beautiful hill chanting My Hill My Hill My Hill :wink: MY HILL :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JOY comes back, remembering her doe isn't even bred.... Tells Liz about a sale on grain, Liz take off to catch the sale and JOY claims the hill! "My Hill!!"


----------



## DDFN

DDFN runs up the hill with her smelly tongue flapping buck in rut and JOY runs away. . . "My Hill" but its getting stinky up here. . .


----------



## milkmaid

Milkmaid walks primly past with a doe that is...IN HEAT! The buck dashes down the hill after the doe, dragging DDFN with him by the leash, and Milkmaid claims it. MY HILL!


----------



## DDFN

DDFN returns to the hill covered from head to toe in brush and dirt with her guard Llama. She tells the Llama what milkmaid did and the Llama spits on Milkmaid as she runs away. My Hill!!! :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

meluvgoats sneaks up the hill and slaps the llama on the rump and the llama runs off with DDFN following iT!!!! MY HILL :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JOY sends a rabid squirrel on meluvgoats and claims it! "MY HILL"


----------



## DDFN

DDFN is walking her dog near the hill when she (german shepherd pup not me silly) picks up the scent of the squirrel. The puppy runs up the hill knocking JOY over and JOY rolls down the hill. MY HILL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JOY goes and gets the football team tells them DDFN is really a football and they all pig pile on top of her and they roll down the hill.... "My hill"


----------



## DDFN

DDFN returns to the site of the hill (on crutches) where the attack was made on her life with a police officer. . . She points at JOY and tell the police that she started the massive dog pile which in turn broke her little leg. :slapfloor: The officer puts JOY in the back of the police car and takes her away. Once again My Hill!!! :laugh:


----------



## rosti

Rosti comes galloping up on her horse and runs right over broken-legged DDFN and sends her rolling down the hill without her crutches. My Hill.


----------



## DavyHollow

DavyHollow throws a stink bomb onto the hill, which sends Rosti running with teary eyes. DavyHollow stands on the hill with a gas mask. MY HILL


----------



## rosti

Rosti comes back with her own gas mask riding an elephant who is also wearing a gas mask. The elephant picks up DavyHollow with his trunk and throws her over his shoulder. She lands smack in the middle of Lake Superior. Have a nice swim while I claim MY HILL!! :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

Meluvgoats comes with bow and arrow (the arrow has a bomb on the end) and fires it at rosti and the elephant. They go catapulting in the air to the other side of the world.MY HILL!!! :shades:


----------



## DDFN

DDFN rides up to the hill in a cart dressed as Santa Claus being pulled by her goats wearing reindeer horns and one with a red nose! Shouting "Ho, Ho, Ho, Merry Christmas!" Santa AKA DDFN, tells meluvgoats that she (I mean he) just dropped off a very nice show quality doe that is bred to an outstanding herd sire, but she must rush home before it eats/destroy's the house! As Meluvgoats runs home, DDFN hopes she doesn't realize it's no where near Christmas time just yet! "Ho, Ho, HO, MY HILL!!!"


----------



## meluvgoats

meluvgoats comes back to the hill, after finding out that there was no show quality doe in her house. So she drops a brochure "accidently" of the ADGA show. DDFN finds it and sledges off. Meanwhile, MY HILL!!!


----------



## DDFN

DDFN returns to the hill with a wonka whistle after realizing that meluvgoats dropped a brochure for a show that is no where near her. As she greats meluvgoats she usings the whistle to call the oompa loompa's which in turn takes Meluvgoats away from the hill. Once again my Hill!


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!! Where are they taking her?? Is she a bad nut?? LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats

After nearly being roasted alive in a pot of boiling water (thankfully my faithful caprine helped me) and nearly thrown into a volcano I come back.With Oompa Loopa things chasing me, I "accidently" fall. They keep running until they notice Im gone. Luckily they notice DDFN. they chase after her/him Good bye for now DDFN, meanwhile MY HILL!!!


----------



## DDFN

milkmaid said:


> :ROFL:





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!! Where are they taking her?? Is she a bad nut?? LOL!


 :laugh: Not quite sure but sounds like she was almost soup!

Well while being chased by my own Oompa Loopa's I accidentally swallow the wonka whistle making it impossible to call them off. . . Thanks Meluvgoats. . . With the help of the golden egg laying hen I manage to escape with some cool stuff. . . I return to the hill and present meluvgoats with a nice huge golden egg. . . She rushes off to deposit her new treasure, hopefully she will not notice the golden paint on her hands after handling it. . .

My Hill! *Hiccup* ~Whistle~ :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: LOL!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Hey i thought a goat would be in that egg or something? Also that paint aint coming off that handy!!! :angry: So I gather all my (once again) faithful caprines, I march them to the bottem of the hill, then I yell "CHARGE!!!!". They all come charging with their horns pointed straight at DDFN. She runs away screaming. The hits DDFN and sends her flying to (goodness knows where, well lets just say...) the middle of nowhere. lol (maybe the Oompa Loopas will find her again)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! this is great!


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HAHA!!! this is great!


Glad someone is enjoying this battle. Man those horns hurt! :laugh:

Well it is a good thing meluvgoats does not know I truly live in the middle of nowhere (I actually tell people that when trying to give directions to my farm. I also say if you roll your windows down you may hear banjo music!).

Her herd of goats just tossed me all the way back home! Now I return to the hill with a basket full of goat treats and brownies for meluvgoats. I tell her how sorry I am for all the things I have done and lets be friends! Her goaties are loving their treats and meluvgoats digs into the brownies. I point out that she never claimed "My Hill"! and she tries to shout it now but those wonderful juicy moist brownies do not allow her to get the words out. So I shout very loudly "My Hill" and it scares her goaties. Off they start to run and meluvgoats chases after them. I do hope we can still be friends. Aww the power of a good batch of brownies. . . "My Hill!" :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Sorry I just had too!


----------



## meluvgoats

Eeeek I did for get to say MY HILL!!! LOL! Well I agree (since we're _friends_ and all). I was very angry with my caprines, tut tut. Well I ring up a zoo and ask for a herd of 1000000000000000000000000000000000 elephants, they granted my wish and I set off, sadly all my elephants got blown away by a freak hurricane. I find an old piece of rope. When I get to the top of the hill (without DDFN noticing) I tie a (sort of snare) snare onto a tree, and let it hang down loosely hidden by the grass. When DDFN goes exploring around the hill she gets caught and pulled upwrds into the air. She is left dangling around by her foot in the air. LOL! MY HILL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Then i come along with my goat who likes nobody! I let her loose and she horns meluvgoats right in the rear end! meluvgoats runs home with a hurt butt. sorry....but MY HILL!


----------



## meluvgoats

OUCH!!! Keep that goatie in caprine crazy, its dangerous! Anyway I creep up the hill and shake some goat pellets, the goat goes charging off, straight at caprine crazy as it think caprine crazy has the feed, it rams caprine crazy and charges off to the middle of nowhere (DDFN's home) DDFN is not pleased and starts playing her banjo again. Bye caprine crazy, let DDFN deal with you LOL!

MY HILL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!!!! :slapfloor: 
I come back with DDFN in hot pursuit. DDFN and meluvgoats get into a fist fight and roll down the hill because DDFN does not like uninvited guests! 
MY HILL!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

OUCH!!! the second. I got a black eye. Well I got rid of DDFN anyway turns out she didnt know it was me we are "friends" ya know. I dig a huge pit that ends in Australia and cover it up with branches and stuff. I hide behind a bush and caprine crazy comes over looking for me as she heard me digging, what he/she didnt know is that she was one step away from the pit, then she took a step, bye bye caprine crazy, not expecting to see you soon lol. MY HILL!!!!!


----------



## goat

I turn my goats and my lion killing dogs out below the hill and sneak up on the other side then i climb a tree and call my goats loud and clear "come goats come come come" i give a blast through my cupped hands druuuuuuuuuuuuu and up the hill come my goats and lion killing dogs when the lion killing dogs see meluvgoats they attack meluvgoats takes off with them in hot pursuit .... MY HILL! :flag:


----------



## meluvgoats

I eventually out your so called lion killing dogs, turned out they were all little chuihuas (i cant spell it LOL!) in disguise.And all the goats wanted was a bit of attention.Well I send all your animals back to your home I walk all the way to Australia where I find caprine crazy a bit dazed after her fall and she does not seem to remember me so I ask her to help me. She agrees and we gather up an army of goats and we lead them to the hill. We yell charge!!! and the goats charge, I push cc onto a goat and she goes off with them too. They puck goat into the air and I never seen her/him since. MY HILL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

After meluvgoats and i finish kicking goat off the hill, I ask her if we could go get some sodas to drink. meluvgoats agrees and we go to mcdonalds to get something to drink. Well, what she doesn't know yet is that i spiked her soda and she agreed to give me the hill. 
MY HILL!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Ahhhh your so mean!!! i had to go to hospital, I told the doctors what had happened and they came and took caprine crazy away. MY HILL!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

AND thegoatgirl appears with a army of handsome, Sundgau Alpine bucks; who charge at melovegoats and push her of the hill!! MYYYYY HIIIIIILLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

And I bring along some gorgeous does ready to be bred and in heat! Your bucks all run after them but when they run they trip the goat girl up and she tumbles down the hill, gets caught on one of the bucks and they drag her off. MY HILL.


----------



## goat

i gather my lion killing dogs (yes they really are ,the one being part regulator a breed that was developed to kill mountain lions using rhodesian ridge backs -a lion killing dog and Brazilian filas -a jaguar killing dog) and one of my kittens and head back up the hill i hand the little kitten to meluvgoats along comes my mother cat seeing her kitten in the hands of meluvgoats she attacks with an icy look in her eyes my dogs join in the chase and away goes meluvgoats once again.... MY HILL :flag:


----------



## caprine crazy

I place a lion and jaguar off to the side of the hill. goats dogs spot the lion and jaguar and take off running to eat them and drag goat along behind them. MY HILL!!


----------



## DDFN

Well after my great adventures I needed a short break to go to my happy place and decide who I can trust. I thought some friends would have done better things then what they did. . . Guess if that is friend treatment I would hate to see what would happen to a non-friend! :laugh: 

I return to the hill riding my Tunis Ram. I tell him that Caprine Crazy has stolen all his ewes. So we charge up the hill (me still riding him) and he rams Caprine Crazy off the hill. "My Hill!" It's nice to be back. :wink:


----------



## milkmaid

I offer to buy your handsome Tunis ram for a high price. You immediately agree and run off to put the money in the bank. MY HILL! (and my ram!)


----------



## meluvgoats

I steal the ram and charge off with him. I come back with a rocket launcher and blow you off the hill. MY HILL!!!


----------



## goat

i drop a stink bomb on the hill and stink meluvgoats. I off wait a few hours for the stink to dissipate and stake my claim MY HILL !!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Whew! That really stunk Goat. Well, I sneak up behind you on the hill and strike a match and set the hill on fire! You run off screaming. After you're long gone, I pour water on the fire so it goes out. MY HILL!!


----------



## goat

now the hill is no longer beautiful so i take a fire hose and blast you off the hill and plant grapevines on the hill MY HILL!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I harvest the grapes and turn them into wine, I invite goat along to the feast and I wait until she is in the bar and then I dash off to the hill. MY HILL!


----------



## DDFN

Well apparently Meluvgoats had a litte too much to drink with goat, so it makes this much easier! I go up the hill with a small group or people acting like we are the prize patrol!

Meluvgoats falls for it! No really, she keeps falling down and saying she can't believe it. So we hand her the check and she stumbles off down the hill to "try" to deposit it. Too bad it's not real. . . 

My small group of people pick some grapes and head home as I shout "My Hill!"


----------



## meluvgoats

After I've recovered from my "little bit of drink" I come back with an extra clever plan!!! I come up to DDFN and I say its my little sisters birthday party (which it is) and that sshe invited you to come, you come along and all the little children start asking you to blow out th candles, sing happy birthday, play with the dolls etc. I sneak off to the hill. MY HILL!!!


----------



## goat

i charge up the hill and knock meluvgoats off then i pick and eat all of MY remaining grapes MY HILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I send a beautiful Alpine doeling that you just can't pass up. Not to mention it's a Cou Clair. And she's got plenty of milk stars to back her up. Also, she's already got her restricted leg. You offer a high price and run home with her. I take over the hill. MY HILL!


----------



## meluvgoats

I tell cc that there is a goat show in town and its on in an hour, you rush off home prepearing your goats for the fake show LOL! MY HILL!!!


----------



## goat

i take the beautiful doe to nationals and take the show then i her bring up to the hill and she buts meluvgoats off MY HILL!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I hire a rhinocerous and it charges (with me on its back) up the hill and knocks goat and her doe off. I sit on my rhino keeping everything in check. MY HILL!!!!


----------



## VincekFarm

I send my three bucks in rut up to the top of the hill, they smell so horrid that meluvgoats and her rhino run all the way to Ireland!

My Hill!


----------



## meluvgoats

I send three does in raging heat to the hill... Your bucks chase after it with you following them. MY HILL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I tell the meterologist to send a raging storm that way. meluvgoats is struck by lighting while finding shelter from the storm. once again MY HILL!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

The storm changes and hits you. You run off. MY HILL!!!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

My devilish herd of al pacas make a stampede and trample meluvgoats. My HILL!


----------



## caprine crazy

I get a loin and he scares you right off! You have to go home and change clothes! MY HILL!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

my awesome friend jenna comes and scares he crap out of you. you have to go change pants. MY HILL!


----------



## goat

i go up the hill with my entire goat herd and my big weather (who has offered to butt people for me) sends myanjelicgirlz flying off the hill....MY HILL


----------



## meluvgoats

I come up the hill with "Rocky" (our buck on hire) and he sends you flying off to China. MY HILL!!!!


----------



## milkmaid

I walk up the hill with a can labeled "Dangerous Germs" and everyone within a mile screams and runs - including Meluvgoats. MY HILL!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL
I come back and and tell milkmaid that her fave goat is kidding, she rushes off to assist
MY HILL!!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234

boergoat1234 tells Meluvgoats this amazing new cheese recipe. Meluvgoats, so excited runs down the hill to go try her new cheese recipe. My Hill! :leap:


----------



## goat

i tell boergoat1234 that there is a pretty red boer doe stuck in a mud hole and of runs boergoat1234 MY HILL!!! :flag:


----------



## rosti

I tell goat that her favorite doe has bloated terribly. She panickly runs down the hill to tend to its needs. MY HILL!! :fireworks:


----------



## caprine crazy

I dropkick rosti of the hill. MY HILL!!


----------



## Tayet

I tell Kayla her favorite doe has eaten wilted dried cherry leaves. She rushes off to help her. MY HILL!


----------



## meluvgoats

I tell Tayet that the ADGA Nationals is on tomorrow and she should really be getting her goats prepared, she rushes off.

MY HILL!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## nigies4ever

I set one of meluvgoats's goats loose and she runs of the hill chasing it! MY HILL!


----------



## Tayet

I tell meluvgoats that her phone is ringing and of course she can't NOT answer it! She runs off to get it. MY HILL!!!


----------



## apachezgirl

OMG!! I just read this and ran the other direction. My Hill


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I bring 7 goats that swiftly put apachezgoat on their backs and run away to their pen.
MY HILLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Tayet

I roll littlegoatgirl in a big carpet and roll her down the hill. MY HILL!


----------

